# Show me photos of your enclosures.



## JustinV (Sep 15, 2012)

*I want to build a new enclosure for my Jungle Python for when she gets a bit bigger and I would love to see some photos of enclosures that other people have built to get an idea of where to start.
Preferably photos of enclosures built out of cabinets please*  .


----------



## Blake182 (Sep 15, 2012)

if you want the cabinet look i would do up an old tv unit they look heap nice and heaps cheaps


----------



## Ash1990 (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Albino93 (Sep 15, 2012)

Nice setup Ash1990, whats being housed in there?


----------



## Ash1990 (Sep 15, 2012)

- - - Updated - - -

this is my coastal carpets house, its changed a bit since those photos, got some more fake bushes etc into it  lots more green now


----------



## Pinoy (Sep 15, 2012)

Alot of people have tv units made into enclosures. I have an enclosure made into a tv unit lol.


----------



## humba_jumba (Sep 16, 2012)

I love the tv unit enclosure... I want to make one pretty much exactly the same... what are the dimensions... its genieous...


----------



## Pinoy (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks, it's a 6x2x2 with the compartments on top measured to fit the electronics I have.

The only thing that I would take note of is the top bit of wood that holds the glass. I made sure that was deep enough that it was deeper than the globe to minimise the amount of light that would shine out while I watch TV


----------



## humba_jumba (Sep 16, 2012)

Thats so cool... what would you suggest with using downlights for heat instead of globes???


----------



## Pinoy (Sep 16, 2012)

I actually have a massive flood light in there lol, using smaller globes would be a better idea though. You could also use halogens.

Oh, also, I didn't make this, Darryn from Manning Valley enclosures made it for me


----------



## humba_jumba (Sep 16, 2012)

does the 2ft high include the extra height for your electrics...


----------



## Pinoy (Sep 16, 2012)

Nope. I think the spaces above were 110mm not including thickness of the melamine.

My mate has one almost identical in black, only difference is he has it split in two for his jungles, so there's two 3x2x2s.
I'll see if I can get some pics from him.


----------



## Rickster (Sep 16, 2012)

this I a made out an old cab it's a 4 bay with room to expand and another



and my ackies tank hehe



options are limitless to what you can do and it's alot of fun building it to not to mention alot cheaper to hope this helps


----------



## pharskie (Sep 16, 2012)

my two coastal enclosures. Soon to be remade into 1 bank of 2. Big one is 1500widex600deepx900high smaller one is 1000widex450deepx450high. When I build the new bank, they will be 1800x600x600. All lighting will be via flush mounted lights and heating will be 25watt heat panels. I'm in two Minds actually about weather or not 900wide x 600deep x 1800high would be better for two fully grown coastals


----------



## daveandem2011 (Sep 16, 2012)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=263065&d=1345700635


----------

